# help me stop Foxhunting please



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Thsi terrible killing must stop now


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

8) 
Foxy`s revenge.
Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I used to like foxes. That was until they ate my chickens.

Ray.


----------

